
Bogus pyramids: Learning methods, Maslow and Bloom - growlix
https://donaldclarkplanb.blogspot.com/2020/07/bogus-pyramids-learning-methods-maslow.html?m=1
======
troelsSteegin
Pyramids are narrative tropes for visualizing prerequisites, eg A is a
foundation for B; B is a foundation for C. A numbered list will do. "Pillars"
is another trope. Platform X rests on these pillars, P, D, Q. A list will do.

